# Deputy Sheriff Randall L. Benoit



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Randall L. Benoit*

Calcasieu Parish Sheriff's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 18 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/18/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:



Deputy Sheriff Randall Benoit was killed in an automobile accident at the intersection of Highway 27 and Red Rose Drive in Carlyss at approximately 8:00 am.

His patrol car was struck head-on by another vehicle, causing fatal injuries.

Deputy Benoit had served with the Calcasieu Parish Sheriff's Office for 18 years and was assigned to the Civil Division.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Tony Mancuso
Calcasieu Parish Sheriff's Office
5400 E Broad Street
Lake Charles, LA 70615

Phone: (337) 491-3600

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21099-deputy-sheriff-randall-l-benoit#ixzz1jriAYaMA​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Benoit


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Benoit


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP Deputy Benoit


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

